# Xanax & Propranolol combo, how long does the effect last?



## peterj1986 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi All,

I posted a while ago regarding combining xanax and Propranolol for public speaking and although I have not needed to try it i am planning on giving it a go for an up coming public speaking engagement.

Basically, I have to chair a meeting that starts at 11am and finishes at 4pm. I have to do a five min intro and intro speakers, chair Q&A throughout the day etc. Needless to say, with over a week to go i am dreading it (phobia of public speaking, mainly physical v. fast heart beat, shaking).

I plan to take 40 - 60 mg Propranolol 1.5 hours before and 0.5 mg Xanax about an hour before the start to get through my 5 min intro. Is this reasonable? I have used propranolol with great results before but want to use xanax as well to reduce my mental angst (have never tried xanax but will do a trial run over the weekend to make sure i can handle it)? 

Also, how long will i be covered for with the meds? It's the physical symptoms which are most debilitating, would it be worth taking taking another 40 mg propranolol say at 1pm to see me till 4pm? more xanax later in the day?

thanks in anticipation


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

..id guess if u wanted you could take more propanolol late in the meeting....Xanax is hard to dose, but for me at least, it lasted like 4-5 hours....it wears off fast. i dunno, i think your right, maybe u should take .5 mg Xanax before, and .25mg xanax later if you feel its wearing off.

have u ever taken the Xanax before? cuz im just saying it can make people pretty messed up at first, for me at least, its hard to think straight and remember stuff, i act kinda stupid on it. but i was taking 1mg... Xanax is awesome but a little cognitively impairing. maybe you should try it before the meeting, (if u havent already) just to see how it works

i usually take Xanax 3 times a day, and i get mini-withdrawl symptoms in between each dose...so its like 4-5 hours maximum effect for me. ive never tried Propanolol though. actually, on according to wikipedia, Xanax has a half life of 2twice as long as Propanolol.....so maybe propanolol only lasts about 2 hours? dunno.


----------



## peterj1986 (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks for your reply, would you suggest 0.25 mg xanax + 40-60 mg propranolol be a better starting point before the meeting? Of course i will try it out during the week to make sure it doesn't blunt me too much. I do need to be on the ball, but as you all will know, excessive anxiety is going to be equally debilitating!


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

matthewt said:


> thanks for your reply, would you suggest 0.25 mg xanax + 40-60 mg propranolol be a better starting point before the meeting? Of course i will try it out during the week to make sure it doesn't blunt me too much. I do need to be on the ball, but as you all will know, excessive anxiety is going to be equally debilitating!


.25mg xanax helps me alot, but many people report having to take at least 1mg for effects. ive never tried propanolol, so im not sure about an effective dose...however, according to Wikipedia (if wikipedia is accurate) a single dose of propanolol can have beneficial effects for up to 12 hours, but it looks like 40-60 mg would be alot. it it was me, i would try .25 xanax, and maybe 20mg propanolol, sometime a couple days before the meeting. i would go out, and force myself into a stressful social situation (which are easy to find) or create one. then id evaluate the effectiveness of the meds in controlling my anxiety. but you are right in going with the higher dose of propanolol, and the lower dose of xanax, as this would cause less cognitive impairment.


----------



## peterj1986 (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks, I regularily (once a week or so) take 40 - 60 mg propranolol for anxiety provoking situtations and have no ill effects from it. I have got in the habit of thinking i need this much so i don't think i would want to risk taking less incase i get the troublesome symptoms. I have not had to do any large scale public speaking for a good while through avoidance, so would like to add the xanax for extra support.

I will try my usual amount of propranolol + 0.25 mg xanax while practice my introductions. If I feel fine and not obviously impaired, I will try 0.5 mg xanax + prop during a practice and see how that feels. I dare not take it any higher for the reasons you gave.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

matthewt said:


> thanks, I regularily (once a week or so) take 40 - 60 mg propranolol for anxiety provoking situtations and have no ill effects from it. I have got in the habit of thinking i need this much so i don't think i would want to risk taking less incase i get the troublesome symptoms. I have not had to do any large scale public speaking for a good while through avoidance, so would like to add the xanax for extra support.
> 
> I will try my usual amount of propranolol + 0.25 mg xanax while practice my introductions. If I feel fine and not obviously impaired, I will try 0.5 mg xanax + prop during a practice and see how that feels. I dare not take it any higher for the reasons you gave.


sweetness man.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I plan to use ativan + propanolol for higher stress situations.

Any ideas?

I heard that over 20mg of propanolol won't do much, just prolong the effects of it and make you extremely tired at end of day, at least for me.


----------



## peterj1986 (Aug 19, 2009)

Guys,

i have tried the combo out twice now while practicing my presentation and introductions. 1st time, 0.25 mg xanax and 60 mg propranolol, I felt fine and did not feel any sedatory effects or any cognitive impairement.

bext time, i upped the dose to 0.50 mg xanax with the same propranolol and again had a practice. i would proabably say i felt the xanax a little more, but the person i did the presentation to did not notice anything negative about my performace.

really need some advice on this guys, i am disparing at the thought of getting up in front of 100 people! should i go for 0.25mg or throw caution to the wind and go for 0.50mg xanax? I need to get through without a major panic attack and again, i have never taken xanax before.

thanks guys


----------

